# 2013 250 Rs Repair List. Decided To Take It In.



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

1. We had loose linoleum flooring by the bathroom and front door area that is floating too much. Too loose. A visual eye sore.

2. Rear King slide underbelly material was separating from the bottom of the slide.

3. Upholstery was stretched too tight around the U shaped Dinette seating area causing the fabric to split and show the cloth underneath.

4. Cable signal has not worked correctly at any campground. (Yes we pushed the button on the plate in the ceiling.) There are some continuity issues that need to be fixed.

5. Rear step to get into king bed rocks and squeaks.

6. A few Trim pieces coming loose. Need to be tacked or glued back in place.

7. Rear slide cables are loose and need adjustment.

Sounds worse than it really is. Keystone agreed to all repairs under warranty. They have had my trailer since November 28. Waiting on parts from Keystone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow..that is a big list. Did you complete a PDI before leaving the dealers lot?


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow..that is a big list. Did you complete a PDI before leaving the dealers lot?


Yes. We spent a great deal of time inspecting the trailer. I think things just loosened up on our 12 day trip over the summer to the Sequoias. We have about 20 nights in the trailer so far. The rear slide underbelly became an issue when the heat was around 110 degrees. It can be pushed back up but will sag when the rear king slide is open for an extended period of time. The flooring really scared me as I first thought we had a water leak. Turns out the floor is dry with no signs of water intrusion. The linoleum has to be the thinnest paper junk I have ever seen. It looks like you can fold a piece of the stuff into a paper airplane and chuck it across the room. The only thing we did not test was the cable system. There was no hook up to do so.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought the button was just for when you used the antenna? I have never used the cable hook up so I don't know, but I know I need it when I use the antenna. I found the linoleum in the 2011 model to also be horrible. I dropped something on it and it gouged. I don't remember what I dropped, but it wasn't all that heavy or sharp.

Well, they aren't made of home quality materials. If they were, I wouldn't be able to afford one.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

UPDATE with a few surprises. See bold and italics for the dealer response on the invoice. I typed the response exactly as it was written on the invoice. That is why the sentences are short and don't have the correct grammar.



Danodog said:


> 1. We had loose linoleum flooring by the bathroom and front door area that is floating too much. Too loose. A visual eye sore.
> 
> _*Pulled up section of Lino flooring and relayed with adhesive below.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Danodog said:


> 1. We had loose linoleum flooring by the bathroom and front door area that is floating too much. Too loose. A visual eye sore.
> 
> _*Pulled up section of Lino flooring and relayed with adhesive below.*_
> 
> ...


[/quote]

What surprised me is that the bed had to be reinforced. ITEM #2 The tech advisor said that the inside of the rear slide flexed when his employee was on the luan ply. My wife and I never noticed it because we had the mattress and the 3 inch foam topper. He lead me to believe that this was more of a structural issue with the slide itself instead of the exterior plastic coating not being glued on correctly. He told me that the thin luan plywood with foam and another thin piece of luan was holding us up! He saw the look on my face and he said he was just as surprised when the tech showed him what is going on. I am a big dude around 300 and my wife is less than 130. I was told by the original dealer who sold me the bed, that it is rated for 1000 pounds. We are no where even close to that. I do not know if this was a defect that left the factory without the 2x4 frame or if the slides are just built that way. He did show me the plywood under the mattress. They also added a two foot strip of luan at the end of the bed to cover the plywood. It looks nicer that way if the covers aren't on the mattress. I will take some photos tomorrow.


----------

